# How soon after a failed IVF/ICSI attempt can you start again?



## Springflower

Hello Ladies:flower:

I've recently had an unsuccessful IVF with ICSI attempt. I had always thought you had to have two periods before you could try again. I spoke a nurse at my clinic today and she said I may be able to try again after one period.

I would be eager to do this as I was on a very low dose (150 Gonal F) and my body feels completely recovered now. Also work work wise it would be much better timing.

Having said that I don't want to push for this if its not a good idea, obviously I want to give myself the best possible chance of success.

Has anybody tried again so quickly and would you advise againist this?

Thank you!:hugs:


----------



## JaniceT

I tried after 2 period cycles. I was also on low dossage similar to yours. However was glad I didn't rush it earlier because the body needs to get back to equilibrium internally even if one feel good. Wishing you a successful ICSI! :)


----------



## Springflower

JaniceT said:


> I tried after 2 period cycles. I was also on low dossage similar to yours. However was glad I didn't rush it earlier because the body needs to get back to equilibrium internally even if one feel good. Wishing you a successful ICSI! :)

Thanks Janice - I love reading your posts, you always give me hope! I love a success story!:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Hey hun, 

I was on a very low dose too (125) - and they said that it was possible to go ahead after one af - based on my baseline scan. At my baseline scan there was tons of cysts (left over follicles) so they said based on that it is best not to go ahead with the cycle. I never asked why but felt they were probably right. I found that I had spotting after af for a while and sharp pain of the follicles rupturing (the ones that were left behind). This all could be due to my OHSS - so who knows.

Also when I went for a baseline scan and they found all the "cysts" I also noticed my antral follicle count was very low. Usually mine was about 30-35, during my ivf cycle I had 46 follicles, and my cycle after ivf I had 22 follicles - huge difference. But they said numbers would return to normal in another cycle.

It seems though so many clinics do things a bit differently. If they say it is safe and you feel that it is - go for it!!!

xo


----------



## JaniceT

Thank you, Springflower :) Remember to take your folic acid and prenatal vitamins at least a month before your ICSI cycle. All the best to you and may you have your dreams come true!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey spring - my clinic are very strict on this - 2 proper/normal afs after the failed cycle af. They claim this to be as much for psychological reasons as psysical.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey spring :hugs:

My clinic were strict and said 2 natural bleeds then one admin month and to start on 3rd period. They said it wasn't due to emotional or physcial issues it was to do with your eggs needing time to recover. They had evidence and stats that showed that chance of success when trying again so quickly was greatly reduce e.g producing less eggs or less quality.

I'd recommend waiting, hard as that is, it'll be worth it if it works next time :)

i too was on 150gonal-f xxx


----------



## dreams1

hi girls. 
my hubbi and I have just failed r 1st go at ICSI! Very disappointed. Cant wait to get some questions answered by r consultant. 
I've been reading yours threads that say it can be 2-3 periods b4 I can start again. 
We have frosties (as u all call em) and I was wondering what is the procedure for us to go again, medication etc??? 

i would be happy to get some advise, for peace of mind.

take care xx


----------



## JaniceT

dreams1, I'm so sorry your 1st try didn't work. The 1st try is always the hardest, well it was for me.

To prepare for the next ICSI, make sure you get lots of rest and relaxation. Limit the stress. Same with your OH. Cut down on alcohol or stop drinking. Same with smoking if you do. Take prenatal vitamins and folic acid. Your body needs all the right input to prep and create healthy eggs and it takes time even before egg collection. Here's to wishing you sticky beans!!!


----------



## Springflower

Hi Dreams

I thought I would have to wait for 2 periods before I could try again, but when I saw my consultant she suggested we try again after just one which is what I've decided to do. 

I didn't have any frosties so am not able to help you there.

Good luck with your next go. All being well after my scan today I should be starting again tonight!


----------



## dreams1

Thanks JaniceT and Sunflower for your replies. 
Sunflower I hope you got positive news today at your scan?!
I cant wait to speak to my consultant to find out what our next steps are, I would really like to start again soon. I live in Northern Ireland and we only get one go on NHS. so we will be paying for the next one and I believe that is even a 3+ month wait to go again. 
I will defo b starting the vitamins, as so far I had only been taking folic acid

Take care xx


----------

